# NEED Nice show name



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

What are you planning on showing her in..? Showjumping, flat, pony club events...? Does your property have a name? Because if it does you can use it as a prefix (ours is Westegaard Park and we have Westegaard Park MI Manchi Tanto, Westegaard El Du Tourqe and Westegaard Keliedoscope). You can also make a name out of something you love in another language (Mi Manchi Tanto means i miss you too in italian, which is what a friend said to me before they died so it has sentimental meaning to me).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Or you could make a play on her barn name like "Bubblin' Fancy" or something.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

if you wanted a Bubble Theme how about Bubble Trouble or smrobs idea of Bubblin' Fancy.
otherwise, what about Chocolate Dreamer (for her dark bay coat) or Shadow Dancer?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

To Play on the other bubble ideas "Bubbling with Trouble"


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

If you suport westham then. heres one and someone i have thought of not very good at making names.
' forever blowing bubbles'
' call me bubbles '
' real women wear pink'
' midnight dancer '
' flashback '


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

elusive enchantment, picture perfect, poetry in motion, the secrets out, victorias secret, perfect disaster, chasin bubbles, blowin bubbles, stress relief, G.B.F (girls best friend), leave it to me, a wing and a prayer (here comes (insert your name here) on a wing and a prayer), burst my bubble, faking it, good decision, champagne bubbles, bubble butt, P.S. i love you, sneak preview, ......i have some more....lol.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

aww she is adorable!! here are a few ideas i have, lol

- razzle dazzle
- bubblin' fun
- stridin' on bubbles
- eye opener
- blowing bubbles
- jaw dropper
- carousel jewel
- carousel magic
- bubbly carousel


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I like the bubble themes that others have given you to work with


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Horse Name Generator - http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/names/generator.html


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

hubba bubba
bubble gum drops
.....
catch 22


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,
Your horse is beautiful 
My mum just thought of one.
"Hoo Bubbleooba who's my baby"


LOL xD


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

these are all really cool names lol. now its gonna be REALLY hard to decide haha.
I live on a dairy farm which is called Kaikouru ("land of the cabbage tree" in Maori)
Im planning on showing her in showjumping and flat, she LOVES jumping haha and in the year that i've had her, she's only knocked a pole about 3-4 times... pretty good for a 23yr old lol.

the ideas i really love on here at the moment are:
-Bubblin' Fancy
-Flashback
-The Secrets Out
-Sneak Preview
-Carousel Jewel
-Shadow Dancer
-Elusive Enchantment

this is going to be so hard to decide on one for her haha


----------



## vbrill (Jul 8, 2009)

Bubble my Seltzer ( i dont think thats how you spell it)


----------

